# New build of an older kit, the 109 FINISHED



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This old Heller/Airfix Bf 109K-4 was finished a week ago and have been waiting for the weather to break long enough to be able to get outside and snap a few pics, the sun never did come out so these pics are a little gloomy looking.

My Bf 109K-4 was built O.O.B. and since it was a basic kit with little detail to slow things down the build was very quick. One small thing that ruined this build was one of the clear parts was missing in my kit...the pilots head armor. I went ahead and finished the model without the head armor but it looks strange to me.
I never like to use decals provided in old kits and did not use the decals in this kit either, most of the markings used on my model were from my spares box and an older EagleCals sheet. I chose to mark my model as an aircraft operated by JG 27, ''white 10'' was an early production Bf 109K-4 and lasted nearly to the end of the war, there are photographs of this aircraft in the JaPo Bf 109K-4 camo & markings book and show it to have signs of it making a belly landing.
Paints used for the camouflage colors and green JG 27 RVD band were from Testors, the camouflage pattern was airbrushed free handed.

































































Agentsmith


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I always enjoy looking at your pictures. Let me ask, is the 'real' background photoshopped or is that something you get to see everyday? Looks beautiful!

I like the way you always add the 'period' pictures too. Sometimes they look absolutely real.

HAL9001-


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks hal9001,

There are two different backdrops seen in the pics of my 109, one is a store bought backdrop intended to be used with model RR layouts and the other backdrop is one I airbrushed myself.

Agentsmith


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You did a great job of airbrushing the _distant_ background! Very, very effective. :thumbsup: Good idea on the model RR backdrop too. Of course I'm assuming the village scene is the store bought one.

Keep up the good work.

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Once again you have done a beautiful job on another Bird.....Cheers mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup: as always!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks again hal9001 and thank you Mark and John!

hal9001,
I have airbrushed four different backdrops and very much prefer the softness of the airbrushed look, I don't want the backdrop to draw too much attention away from the model being photographed and for this reason the slightly out of focus look to the airbrushed backdrops looks about right to me even if they are not as realistic looking as the store bought backdrops.

The pics of my other new model will have a different airbrushed backdrop used in some of the pics of it. I hope to post these other pics this week.


Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:dude: My hat's off to you again, Herr Hauptmann! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Seview!

My other new model is MUCH better this this one. My plan of action for this year is for every good(modern) kit I build I must build one of the old kits that I keep avoiding, so far this is working and some of the turkeys in my stash are disappearing.


Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work and very realistic finish as ever.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a beautiful build.
the photographs are cool. and the black & white photos you
always include really add a nice touch.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice ! I think the old Heller kit is good. Some of their other 109s have a fuselage that is too short, though.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I prefer pics taken in sunlight when I try to do some vintage b/w images but in this case I had no choice in the matter.

djnick66,
This Heller kit captures the look of the late 109 considering how old this kit is but I think its time for Eduard or Tamiya to step up and make a new kit of the K-4, it would be a top seller for sure.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Fine Molds one is quite nice


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's my old build of this kit, with a little base I made for it:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me109k4diorama.html


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

djnick66,
Yes the Fine Mold kit is great but they are ultra expensive and not easy to find, I think Eduard or Tamiya could produce a kit just as nice without the high price and more widely available.
Last year I built two of the Eduard 1/144 scale Me 262s and they impressed me with the finely engraved detail on the parts and the good overall fit of the parts...only the canopies were poor fitting. If Eduard can do that good in 1/144 scale they could do high quality 1/72 scale kits with ease.

John,
Great looking 109 and base!


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Fine Molds 109 kits are not that expensive or hard to find... HLJ has it in stock for $21 which is fair.

http://www.hlj.com/product/FNMFL-12


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got 1/48 K-4s in my stash by both Hasegawa and Fujimi. Ain't no shortage of them!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A few years ago I was thinking about buying one or two of the Fine Mold 109K-4s but the asking price was close to $35 per kit so I decided against it. Also since I don't deal with HLJ they remain difficult for me to find but I never really sought after the Fine Mold kits so other outlets may have had them for sale but have not noticed. Right now I am one of the long term unemployed and buying ANY kits right now are out of the question.

John,
I also have some 1/48 scale kits of the K-4 in the stash, not sure when I might get any of them started...right now I have started a couple small scale Japanese planes and might start a 1/48 scale too.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I've been unemployed two years next month... kinda sucks.

HLJ is very good to deal with though. You can get some good deals from them on Fine Molds. You can get FM stuff in the US from outfits like Sprue Brothers but their prices are much higher.


----------

